

Ask HN: Anyone to implement striptease code coverage tool? - matell

I have following idea:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;dFdys7<p>and as far as I search the web it is not implemented yet. Anyone interested in implementing it, or you find it too offensive&#x2F;nsfw?<p>the screenshot was made with few modifications to  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;colszowka&#x2F;simplecov but it will need more html&#x2F;css&#x2F;js tweaks to work properly and look nice.
======
chews
I can only imagine that you're a young man, so I ask you, to take a moment,
and think about not doing something just for the lulz. One day, you may look
back at yourself and cringe at your internet behavior, because it will be
there for you and your contemporaries to read. Or what is far more likely, an
algorithm will have weighed this post as bad taste and some score by which you
are judged will be affected.

------
afarrell
If this is what I think it is, you'll get a lot farther having a photo of an
engineering failure turn into a photo of a solid engineering marvel.

If you want to motivate someone to write a complete test suite, remind them of
their duty as an engineer. I don't see what breasts have to do with it.

You could also just go with a nice landscape.

------
zsh2v1
this is why women leave this fucking field man.

------
MalcolmDiggs
If you had a daughter, would you want her to work at a company who used that
tool?

------
johntaitorg
WAT

